
Coronavirus puts moral systems to the test - gumby
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-03-29/coronavirus-pandemic-puts-moral-philosophy-to-the-test
======
fovc
Paraphrasing Nassim Taleb, eventually social risk becomes individual risk.
Places like NYC are already there.

[https://medium.com/@FasinFoxtrot/stay-the-f-
home-d43ffea8b4](https://medium.com/@FasinFoxtrot/stay-the-f-home-d43ffea8b4)

------
gumby
I didn't use the page title because Bloomberg's original was clickbait that
didn't really reflect the article. instead I used text from the end of the
article summary.

